# Official OC, AI report 6/11/04 - 6/13/04



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Me and FLF headed out friday afternoon to pick up bait and try fishing AI. The trip started out with a bad omen when I realized that I forgot my wallet. We then proceeded to AI with bunker, peelers, bloodworms, and sandworms. We didn't do too much friday with nothing but sharks. Saturday morning FLF went to pick up NSearch4Drum and not 5 minutes after he left to get him, I hookup with a 28 inch 15lb black drum, I believe it was my first ever, I may have caught a small one in the past. FLF took my camera phone and I did not have a camera so I tagged and released it. After NSearch and FLF shows up, NSearch proceeds to catch a 17 inch striper on his first cast. I catch 2 small stripers as well and a nice 17 inch flounder on a 8/0 hook with peeler crabs, what a nice bonus. FLF also caught a 20 inch striper. We tagged two of them before we released them. Hat showed up a little while later. There wasn't too much else during the day except for a black drum caught by a young girl and a few nice runs but no hookups. Once it got dark, me and FLF went to the rt.50 bridge to see if we could hook-up with something nice up there. The night before, a car ran into the bridge and possibly knocked the power out on a section of the bridge. I got into a nice trout right away but got off at the surface. I hook into another one a few minutes later and ended up being my new personal best gray trout at 29 inches and 8 lbs . I was pumped up. That ended up being my last hook-up for the night. We were told that there was a nice run of trout a few hours before we showed up. FLF got two really nice runs that broke him off that was most likely stripers. We saw a few small stripers caught and two nice trout caught by another guy while we were there. We then headed over to AI around 3:00am to try and see if we can get a nice run in the morning. About 6:30am, NSearch pulls in a nice 24 inch 8 1/2 lb black drum. I then get one about the same size that I put into the cooler. We proceeded to catch a few more with Hat pulling in the largest at 32 inches and around 20lbs. After the morning run, me, FLF and Nsearch decided to head out. NSearch decided to call it a day and headed on home. Me and FLF decided to try our luck at OC Inlet. We only had sand fleas that we dug at AI for bait, we couldn't find any crabs at all. We caught 10 nice triggerfish and FLF pulled in a 13 inch tog that went back to grow up some more. After a long and grueling weekend, we decided to head on home. I was glad that we were able to put NSearch on some nice fish, hopefully he'll be able to return the favor next week on the spade trip . As always it was good to fish with FLF and Hat. It would have been a perfect trip if I didn't get sunburned so bad, I'll be suffering for a few days. Still one of my best trips.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Can you say.....*

SCWEEEEEETTTT!  Yeah a looooooong weekend but was a great time by all.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Never tooooo long,esp you wit some good people.......I'll post more pics soon.

Thought you'd guys know....wound up doing yard work after I cleaned the fish....the misses sure knows how to beat up a guy!


Ant....thanxs fer posting the report....I am draggin butt 2day,at work......look like a racoon with my sun-glass burn....but hey we got on some fish.....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm glad all yo u guys were catching fish and having a blast. My trip to the OBX wasn't good, fishin wise. The weather wasn't good on Friday and Saturday, windy and cold. All I cought was a whole bunch on skates. I think I caught more skates on this past weekend than my life time total.  Like CDog said, it wasn't meant to be. I feel your pain brother.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*The AI Bucket story*

6-12.....about 10pm....pasted out,sleeping by Hat80's truck.Had two lines in the water with the clicked on,and the drag set on the Avet and Slosh semi-tight.I figuire if I hook up to sumthin the 8/0 circle hook and reels will do there jobs.

Well according to Hat,the Avet and one of his rods start to scream holy murder around 1030-11pm??????I wouldn't know cause,Hat's trying to wake me up and all I am doing is dreamin about the big drum I was catchin.Well hat handles both poles,and low and behold.....a Bucket was being dragged by the current and happened to snag our our lines.

Woke up to one of lines fouled and Hat80 telling me about the wild ridethe rods went on.

Brought a chuckle,as I thought to myself....The Bucket did wind up makin it to AI!


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

where did you catch the triggers. i use to catch them at the east end of the north jetty wall with sqiud and no weight.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

good job guys


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

You guys are the best when I grow up I want to be just like you


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

gwaud said:


> where did you catch the triggers. i use to catch them at the east end of the north jetty wall with sqiud and no weight.


At the OC inlet really close in on sand fleas.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

Hey Anthony sounds like you guys had a ball I never seem to do well at AI just alot of skates and sharks . What mile post were you located near?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

To be honest you can catch fish anywhere, you just have to be able to read the beach. I actually caught drum in two different places. The bullpen has some nice holes and the flats at the end of the beach are good places to start. I saw quite a few holes that looked really promising.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil.  Read the beach at low tide, look for points, cuts and sloughs and any other recognizable surf structure like sandbars, mark your spot, and keep exploring, and you should be able to locate many "fishable" spots. If high tide, look at waves, water color and birds if around. Keep an eye on the tides, and the time of day they are occurring, some species I have better luck at dusk into evening into the wee hours of the next morning, others as the sun is rising. AI is trial and error, but since I have given my preferred times of day, look for two hours before and after high tide. Also, read some other posts on and about the Island to get the types of bait used, never had any luck with bloods, squid or some other offerings (though bayside may be a good choice for those), and don't neglect as weather is warmer, and water and air temps up, take some minnows for the real flounder, not the infamous "AI flounder".

Other than that, as one famous AI fisherman once said about where to fish on AI, "anywhere east of the bullpen".

Have Jeep.


----------



## Chris Clark (Jun 16, 2004)

*Rookie Surf Fisherman, Heading too AI*

Need Advice For Bait, Tackle And Location On Ai, Pleaser Help A Rookie Surf Guy, Have Fished Most Of Life, So I'm Not A Total Novice.

Thanks For Any Tips And Advice
Cc


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

As said, read AI links, and "all" of the posts, and you will find "basic" answers. Hint, never ask for location, and just to re-enforce my point I will say look, learn and observe, because "east of the bullpen is where fish are found". 

Believe me, I could say go to kilometer 18.3 knowing you wouldn't catch anything, but I AIn't going to say go to kilometer mark xx.x just to get you fish. Pier fishing is one thing, if the fish are there along the pier, with the right bait and tides, you'll catch 'em, but surf is different, you gotta pay your dues (and I know, spent about 5 years looking for my spring striper), and it may just be my opinion, but surf fishing is different, and, feel fortunate if I find the right hole, at the right time, with the right winds, and the right tide. Been told by some AI longtimers, that, and I don't perceive this as a bash from them, that I was lucky to limit on AI after such a short time. Now, I don't know about it being a "short time", as that is almost half the time my daughter has spent on this place we call earth, but I do know, that I have never regretted a trip to AI, fish or not, skate and shark, not or too many. 

Sorry, but surf is a different mind set, and you don't go with the thought "I am going to catch something", especially AI, you go knowing, I may get something to bring home, I may end up with nothing but the "AI flounder", but you leave with peace of mind. On the beach, it's patience, persistance and a tad of luck, not just arriving, tossing lines into the surf, and an hour or so later, taking home some dinner. I have spent over 30 hours with nadda, and caught fish within a half hour of wetting a line, with nothing else for 18 hours, but such is the life of a surf fisherman.

If you don't believe me, look at Cdog's post from his HI thread.

Anyhow, here is a start:

www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11097 

Now, if you take the time to learn the basics, with the exception as to the "exact places" to fish, pm me and I will be more than willing to answer.

Have Jeep.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey shaggy, can I get a AI permit online or do I have to show up in person. Thinking of making a trip N for a change. Thanks.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Gotta be in person, or you can request a form via the US mail, and mail back with info. I'd personally say at this point wait until fall, 'cause the bugs should be getting nasty. Jeep should be ready at least by then, so we can meet up, and see how ya like it.

Hope if nothing else, your trip to HI was fun.

Have Jeep.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks fir th info, not going to be doing any trips for awhile as my vacation time is used up till fall. Wanted to try an get ahead of th game and be ready.

HI was a blast, fishing was great but th catching could have been better. But thats all part of th game that we love so much.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*Some pics*










another view


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice mess of fish there Anthony, specially that trout!


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Anthony, how u caught those trigger fishES, bait and rig, AND DOES IT TASTE GOOD?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Pretty much the same way I catch tog. The bait we used were sand fleas, although I'm sure that they would hit any small cut bait. The rig was just a dropper loop for the hook, and a surgeon's loop for the sinker. I also used a 2/0 hook. And yes they were very tasty.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

By time we get to the inlet the triggers will be gone, but i'm gonna try anyway.


----------

